# The Death Valley Triple(t) Century !!!!



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

We did it !!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Maniac! But nice pictures and it looks like your kids LOVE rolling with you. Do they ride singles too?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Maniac! But nice pictures and it looks like your kids LOVE rolling with you. Do they ride singles too?


Lou Gianni, my 8 year old, has been riding his single for ~ 3 years now.... Andy, who turned 6 in November, just started riding solo before the weather turned to winter....

They had a blast in Death Valley..... starting & finishing with the pool at Furnace Creek.... I kept their spirits up over the last 40 miles or so with periodic stops to allow them to throw rocks and stuff...(plenty of ammo for this in DV)..... a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

That`s awesome! How `bout your wife? Does she ride too?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Not on this ride.... she actually volunteered at the Badwater Rest stop..... Originally got a tandem in '95 to allow her to ride with me.... she never got comfortable with it, and the tandem sat until the kids got big enough (~18 mos. when they started in the burley) to ride it..... picked up a recumbent for her last fall, and she seems to like it, but has yet to do a significant ride on it..... we'll keep working on her though..... we'll be riding the triplet at the Tierra Bella, maybe Chico, Indian Valley, and the Tahoe Sierra again.... so there will be pleny more opportunities for her to join us this year.....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You did good, the kids did good.

Death Valley isn't actually all that flat.

Nothing like doing a long climb and at the top noticing a sign saying "Sea Level"!


----------

